# Night



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Early spring evening,early 80s. Me and some other kids were running around,and as dusk set in,I took off for home. I remember a worry crossing my mind,what had happened to Night? In the fall,coming home from school,there he'd be-sitting on the porch waiting for me. A muscular,ebony SHADOW of a cat with yellow-green eyes. He'd sit in front of the door and blink at me,and I'd run in,pour him some milk,and hang out on the porch with him. All winter,I hadn't seen him. My folks said he had owners somewhere that kept him in when it got cold. I hoped so. As I bounded through the yard,I reflected that the last time I'd seen him was Halloween. I hoped... I neared the porch,prepared to crash into the house,and leapt backward at leat a mile. There in the gloom,2 yellow-green eyes stared at me. "N-night"? The eyed disappeared,reappered. I realized he was blinking at me. I ran in,filled a bowl and set it out. All I saw was 2 eyes and a pink tongue sipping the milk. He got some on his face,so I saw a white face for a second,then with a THWIP of a pink tongue,he disappeared again. Mom stood in the back door,and suddenly the whole cat appeared,haloed in golden light. He rubbed against me and was gone. Didnt see him again for a while. he was just reassuring me he was O.K.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta love those black kitties!  

:blackcat


----------



## TabbyAnne (Oct 23, 2009)

What a great story- thanks for sharing!


----------

